

Advice I want to tell my daughters - svag
http://www.jamesaltucher.com/2010/12/advice-i-want-to-tell-my-daughters/

======
zeroplus
I dont know who posted this. But its my favorite blog post that I've done.
Makes me sad. Kids grow old fast. I hope the advice is good for them.

------
carussell
That floating StockTwits bar is fucking annoying.

It looks like the Firefox popup blocker notification box; I tried to kill it
and ended up closing the tab.

